# any one 18-25 ?



## Redfootedboxturtles (May 22, 2008)

Just wondering if there where any tortoise keepers my age on the forum. I am 24.


----------



## jasso2 (May 22, 2008)

heck yes redfootedboxturtles, im 23!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 22, 2008)

My Guyana redfoot males might be close { as young } to your age. 

This time in 1969 I was your age Bro! Does that count?






nerd


----------



## Josh (May 22, 2008)

im also 24!


----------



## terryo (May 22, 2008)

This is scary...my oldest box turtle is 50 yrs. old.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (May 24, 2008)

Thats cool. It is awesome to see a couple younger people getting educated about tortoise care. Sort of like the next generation of keepers and breeders. 

Jasso do you breed those russian tortoises? I have a couple of really nice females. What do you do for a living? I own a pest control and landscape company's down in Florida. 

Josh I forgot we where the same age. You are still working towards your college degree right? What is it going to be in?

Terry, I think your facial hair is as young as me too. = ) 


I also own tortoises that are older then me. I feel a weird expanded sense of responsibility about caring for them.


----------



## jasso2 (May 24, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> Thats cool. It is awesome to see a couple younger people getting educated about tortoise care. Sort of like the next generation of keepers and breeders.
> 
> Jasso do you breed those russian tortoises? I have a couple of really nice females. What do you do for a living? I own a pest control and landscape company's down in Florida.
> 
> ...



Well i live in houston, im a civil structual engineer and am going for my masters degree this august. i dont breed russians yet but im hoping. i have 5 females to 4 males maybe ill get lucky and get some eggs soon. every person that sells them to me says that they're mating (cause i bought most in pairs). 1 male is after the females but no luck yet.


----------



## UMDRunner (May 24, 2008)

I'm 21, I live in a college house, 6 guys, a russian tortoise and a red eared slider


----------



## swedeheart (May 26, 2008)

i think im the youngest one on here lol. I'm 20! and have a greek tortoise!


----------



## ArkansasKelly (May 27, 2008)

Gee, I feel old now and I am only 28. LOL

ARKelly


----------



## Isa (May 27, 2008)

ArkansasKelly said:


> Gee, I feel old now and I am only 28. LOL
> 
> ARKelly



lol dont worry Kelly, I am 27 years old and when I saw this thread, I felt really old too.

Isa


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (May 27, 2008)

lol sorry! I figured 18-25 was a good bracket. Its awesome to know there are so many young adults who are into tortoises. I dont really know any in person. 

So lets get to know each other a little bit. What do you all do ? What kinda torts do you have? Any other hobby's besides tortoises?


----------



## stells (May 28, 2008)

i can't believe i no longer fit into that age range 
I'm 30 

Kelly


----------



## janiedough (May 28, 2008)

i'm 23.


----------



## tortoise.tot (May 28, 2008)

i'm only 18 & getting into tortosies hardcore. my boyfriend is almost 22.
we have one already, adopting another, & possibly getting my english teacher's turtle or tortose.
he's not sure what it is. i haven't seen it so i don't know either.
my teacher found it sitting on his front pourch & put it in his back yard.
his yard is like a jungle & leonotis is very small. about a 5 inch plastron. 
so we haven't found him yet. 
& he just moved from that house. so he'll be informing the new family & hope that they find him.


----------



## ArkansasKelly (May 28, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> lol sorry! I figured 18-25 was a good bracket. Its awesome to know there are so many young adults who are into tortoises. I dont really know any in person.
> 
> So lets get to know each other a little bit. What do you all do ? What kinda torts do you have? Any other hobby's besides tortoises?



Hey Red,

I guess I will start. LOL I own and operate a 4 house turkey farm and grow Butterball turkeys. I own 37 acres, but am hoping one day to expand that acreage.

I own a breeding group of cherryhead redfoot tortoises that produced hatchlings for me. My group is 1 male and 3 females. I have 3 hatchlings of my own and 2 hatchlings from NERD. I also have 5 dogs, eight cats and 1 maliuromastyx not to mention 41,000 turkeys. We are hoping to have some goats and sheep before to long also.

I guess my other hobbies would include reading. I just started reading alot about 2 years ago and now I go through books as if they were candy. LOL I love paranormal!

Well, guess that is it. Anyone else?

ARKelly


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 28, 2008)

Y'all make me feel like this..






.. don't anybody move that post..





nerd


----------



## ArkansasKelly (May 28, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! Hey NERD, put a mustache and beard on that beast and it just might look like you. (blowing raspberries)

ARKelly


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 28, 2008)

ArkansasKelly said:


> Redfoot NERD said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all make me feel like this..
> ...



Here's a good way to end this.. scroll down with caution...















What mustache?






Wattaya mean??? - "just might look like you". 

And what does "blowing raspberries" mean?.. must be a KID thang!





There is a smile under there.. promise...

nerd


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (May 28, 2008)

The real Turtle Terry


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 28, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> The real Turtle Terry








Thank you...


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (May 28, 2008)

I wonder if those whiskers are genetic


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 28, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> I wonder if those whiskers are genetic



If you don't have them by early 20's.. you probly won't have.

All I know is that 35 years ago they were a dark auburn.......

nerd


----------



## Jentortmom (May 28, 2008)

To Funny!!

I guess being 29 is to old for your 18-25 bracket!! ARKelly that must get pretty noisey with 41K turkeys...


----------



## Itort (May 29, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> I wonder if those whiskers are genetic


No, they are geriatric. LOL


----------



## Jacqui (May 29, 2008)

Is anybody besides me noticing that us "old timers" are taking over the 18-25 yr old thread?   

Guys, you forgot to add glasses to the real Nerd's picture.


----------



## Itort (May 29, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> Is anybody besides me noticing that us "old timers" are taking over the 18-25 yr old thread?
> 
> Guys, you forgot to add glasses to the real Nerd's picture.


To paraphrase Kathy Bates; I'm older and have more assurance.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (May 29, 2008)

I tried doing the classes just didnt look right.


----------



## ArkansasKelly (May 29, 2008)

I LOVE IT!!!

ARKelly


----------



## terryo (May 29, 2008)

OK "Turtle Terry", Now ya just showin off with ya camera tricks!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 29, 2008)

Terry you're just gonna have to start paying closer attention.. Vince [ redfootedboxturtle ] did that - not me.. so he gets the credit..





nerd


----------



## terryo (May 30, 2008)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Terry you're just gonna have to start paying closer attention.. Vince [ redfootedboxturtle ] did that - not me.. so he gets the credit..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry....I was falling asleep. It was good though...wasn't it? I loved it.


----------



## jasso2 (Jun 1, 2008)

o si tia maria


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 6, 2008)

i'm 23 years young...  almost out of this bracket...


----------



## leo (Jun 6, 2008)

im 18 with two leopard torts


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 7, 2008)

26 here, WOOT!!! 

_________________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## jasso2 (Jun 7, 2008)

i yr too late drgnfly!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 7, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> So lets get to know each other a little bit. What do you all do ? What kinda torts do you have? Any other hobby's besides tortoises?



Me and my husband have other animals besides Bowser (our sulcata). We have a dog, duck, and a pygmy goat. We love animals. I hope that we can get more.

Other than animals, we love video games. We have a PS3, WII, PS2, PSP, Nintendo DS, and all of the older versions of the systems. 

________________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 7, 2008)

jasso2 said:


> i yr too late drgnfly!



LOL, I feel so old... 


________________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Super_Snapper (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm 24 and uncomfortably close to being 25. I used to wish time went by faster as kid and now it goes by too fast!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 7, 2008)

Super_Snapper said:


> I'm 24 and uncomfortably close to being 25. I used to wish time went by faster as kid and now it goes by too fast!



Your kidding  just wait til you get even older and it goes even faster. 

Just realized I can count as a member twice in here. I mean if you cut me in half, each half would qualify for this age bracket.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jun 7, 2008)

we all need to figure out a time and date to get together in the chat room....


----------



## sorciere (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi, I'm 23. 
I'm from Vietnam. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## big_red_tortoise (Jun 29, 2008)

I am 19 and just got into the tortoise thing. I have a redfooted tortoise.


----------



## jasso2 (Jun 29, 2008)

cool big red!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm 31. Been raising torts for 20 years. 
I remember when I was 20 and couldnt wait to turn 21, for obvious reasons. My cousin warned me that after 21, time starts to speed up and years go by much quicker. That was 10 years ago and It feels like it was last month!
So all you youngsters, ENJOY YOUR 20's. They will be gone before you know it!!.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Sep 4, 2008)

Whatsup ? Whats everyone been doing? How is everyone , how are all your torts?


----------

